# Spruch des Tages



## SteveJ (8 Juni 2022)

Ich möchte einen Traditions-Post von drüben hier wiederbeleben. 

Jeder, der möchte, soll und darf sich gerne beteiligen. :thumbup:

Hier mein erstes Zitat:

_"Was im Leben zählt, ist nicht, dass wir geliebt werden, sondern wie wir das Leben von anderen verändert haben." _
*Nelson Mandela*


----------



## TNT (8 Juni 2022)

Hi steve, schön dass du weitermachst. Hier mein Spruch, der passt zu unserer Situation...


----------



## Max100 (9 Juni 2022)

Da hab ich auch einen:

Was einen miesen Morgen auch besser machen kann? Das richtige Lebensmotto!


----------



## krawutz (9 Juni 2022)

Und was für den Nationalstolz : "Das ist das Schöne an den Deutschen, dass keiner so verrückt ist, um nicht einen noch verrückteren zu treffen, der ihn versteht." (Heinrich Heine) wink2


----------



## TNT (9 Juni 2022)

:schirm6:Zum heutigen Regentag


----------



## SteveJ (9 Juni 2022)

_"Die größte Entscheidung deines Lebens liegt darin, dass du dein Leben ändern kannst, indem du deine Geisteshaltung änderst."_
*Albert Schweitzer*


----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2022)

Zeitverschwendung ist die leichteste aller Verschwendungen.

Henry Ford


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Juni 2022)

Zu lieben ist Segen, geliebt zu werden Glück.

Leo Tolstoi


----------



## TNT (10 Juni 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (10 Juni 2022)

_"Leben, das ist das Allerseltenste in der Welt - die meisten Menschen existieren nur."_
*Oscar Wilde*


----------



## Marco2 (11 Juni 2022)

*Das eigene Alter erkennt man immer an dem Gesicht des Anderen*


----------



## Max100 (11 Juni 2022)

Angst vorm Versagen ist das größte Erfolgshindernis im Leben. Mut zum Handeln, das Gegenmittel.


Unbekannt


----------



## SteveJ (11 Juni 2022)

_"Monde und Jahre vergehen und sind immer vergangen, aber ein schöner Moment leuchtet das ganze Leben hindurch."_
*Franz Grillparzer*


----------



## SteveJ (12 Juni 2022)

_"Nachrichtensprecher fangen stets mit 'Guten Abend' an und brauchen dann 15 Minuten, um zu erklären, dass es kein guter Abend ist."_
*Rudi Carrell*


----------



## comatron (12 Juni 2022)

Es gibt Unternehmungen, für die eine sinnvolle Unordnung die rechte Methode ist.

Herman Melville "Moby Dick"​


----------



## TNT (13 Juni 2022)




----------



## kolding11 (13 Juni 2022)

Es gibt nichts Gutes, außer: Man tut es. (Erich Kästner)


----------



## Tolotos (13 Juni 2022)

Orwell hatte nicht nur mit dem "großen Bruder" recht:


----------



## Max100 (14 Juni 2022)

Wie herrlich ist es, nichts zu tun und dann vom Nichtstun auszuruhen.

Heinrich Zille


----------



## frank63 (15 Juni 2022)

Behandle die Menschen so,wie Du selbst behandelt werden möchtest!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juni 2022)

frank63 schrieb:


> Behandle die Menschen so,wie Du selbst behandelt werden möchtest!


Und wenn jemand geschlagen, angepisst, beschimpft usw. werden will?

"Das Leben ist eines der härtesten." - Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Max100 (15 Juni 2022)

Wie herrlich ist es, nichts zu tun und dann vom Nichtstun auszuruhn.

Heinrich Zille


----------



## Marco2 (15 Juni 2022)

*In der Politik ist es wie in der Mathematik: alles, was nicht ganz richtig ist, ist falsch.*


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2022)

_Welch angenehme Freunde die Tiere sind: Sie stellen keine Fragen, und sie kritisieren nicht._

George Eliot


----------



## SteveJ (16 Juni 2022)

_"Willst du den Charakter eines Menschen erkennen, so gib ihm Macht."_
*Abraham Lincoln*


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2022)

Ein Leben ohne Feste ist wie ein langer Weg ohne Einkehr.

Demokrit


----------



## TNT (16 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Juni 2022)

_Verbunden werden auch die Schwachen mächtig._

Friedrich Schiller


----------



## SteveJ (18 Juni 2022)

_"Guter Wille gehört zu den wenigen wichtigen Dingen des Lebens."_
*Henry Ford*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juni 2022)

_Wo kein Holz mehr ist, geht das Feuer aus; und wo kein Klatsch mehr ist, hört der Streit auf.
_
Bibel, Sprichwörter 26,20


----------



## SteveJ (19 Juni 2022)

_"Mensch: ein Lebewesen, so angetan von Illusionen über sich, dass es völlig vergisst, was es eigentlich sein sollte."_
*Ambrose Bierce*


----------



## Max100 (20 Juni 2022)

_Urlaub ist für mich stets ohne Risiko, mein Chef sagt wann, meine Frau sagt wo._

Verfasser unbekannt


----------



## SteveJ (20 Juni 2022)

_"Sei mutig. Geh Risiken ein. Nichts auf der Welt kann Erfahrung aufwiegen. "_
*Paulo Coelho*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Juni 2022)

Zwei Lieblingszitate:

"Pity, always pity,' the Doctor said. 'You ought to rewrite the Bible... Pity your neighbour as you pity yourself." - Graham Greene (1904-1991)

»Man sollte für die Tat immer den Zeugen belohnen, denn der Zeuge hat's gemacht.« - Russenjagd (Roda Roda)


----------



## Max100 (21 Juni 2022)

_Wenn Frauen lieben, lieben sie ganz. Liebende Männer haben zwischendurch zu tun.

Jean Paul_


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> _Urlaub ist für mich stets ohne Risiko, mein Chef sagt wann, meine Frau sagt wo._
> 
> Verfasser unbekannt



Könnte von Heinz Erhardt sein


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)




----------



## Brian (21 Juni 2022)

Das preiswerteste Bier ist das* Freibier **- Komt von mir 🍻*


----------



## congo64 (21 Juni 2022)

_*Phantasie ist wichtiger als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt.*_


Albert Einstein


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Brian schrieb:


> Das preiswerteste Bier ist das* Freibier **- Komt von mir 🍻*



Wenn das Freibier von dir kommt...wo ist dann meins?😆


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2022)

_Wir werden vom Schicksal hart oder weich geklopft. Es kommt auf das Material an.
_
Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach


----------



## congo64 (22 Juni 2022)

*Jede Wirtschaft beruht auf dem Kreditsystem, das heißt auf der irrtümlichen Annahme, der andere werde gepumptes Geld zurückzahlen. *

Kurt Tucholsky


----------



## Max100 (22 Juni 2022)

_Man sollte einer Frau nie widersprechen. Man sollte warten, bis sie es selbst tut.
_
Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Juni 2022)

"Das logische Schamgefühl ging ihm ab, das sich überwältigenden Beweisen unterwirft und vor Widersprüchen zum Bekenntnis zwingt." - Karl Hans Strobl


----------



## Max100 (23 Juni 2022)

_Wo kein Holz mehr ist, geht das Feuer aus; und wo kein Klatsch mehr ist, hört der Streit auf.
_
Bibel


----------



## SteveJ (23 Juni 2022)

_"Der Kluge lernt aus allem und von jedem, der Normale aus seinen Erfahrungen und der Dumme weiß alles besser."_
*Sokrates*


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2022)

_Toleranz ist vor allem die Erkenntnis, dass es keinen Sinn hat, sich aufzuregen.
_
Ambrose Bierce


----------



## SteveJ (24 Juni 2022)

_"Immer die Wahrheit sagen bringt einem wahrscheinlich nicht viele Freunde, aber dafür die richtigen."_
*John Lennon*


----------



## Max100 (24 Juni 2022)

_Wenn Frauen lieben, lieben sie ganz. Liebende Männer haben zwischendurch zu tun._

Jean Paul


----------



## SteveJ (25 Juni 2022)

_"Niemals in der Welt hört Hass durch Hass auf. Hass hört durch Liebe auf."_
*Buddha*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Juni 2022)

"Aber einem kommen sie nicht auf, das ist der Geist, der den härtesten Stein durchdringt, der am Ende der Tage noch im Leeren flüstern wird, der imstande ist, das Ding an sich und die Vorstellung gegeneinander aufzuhetzen, den Klatsch." - Karl Hans Strobl


----------



## SteveJ (25 Juni 2022)

_"There is no comfort in the learning zone and there is no learning in the comfort zone."_
*unbekannter Autor*


----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2022)

​_Wir werden vom Schicksal hart oder weich geklopft. Es kommt auf das Material an.
_
Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach
​


----------



## TNT (25 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Juni 2022)

_Verbunden werden auch die Schwachen mächtig.
_
Friedrich Schiller


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Juni 2022)

Ob Jörg Kachelmann, Christoph Metzelder, Boris Becker usw. das auch so empfinden?


----------



## SteveJ (26 Juni 2022)

_"Falls du glaubst, dass du zu klein bist, um etwas zu bewirken, dann versuche mal zu schlafen, wenn eine Mücke im Raum ist."_
*Dalai Lama*


----------



## Max100 (27 Juni 2022)

_Verbringe die Zeit nicht mit der Suche nach einem Hindernis. Vielleicht ist keines da.
_
Franz Kafka


----------



## EmilS (27 Juni 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> Ob Jörg Kachelmann, Christoph Metzelder, Boris Becker usw. das auch so empfinden?


*"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert" *


----------



## SteveJ (27 Juni 2022)

_"Was man ernst meint, sagt man am besten im Spaß."_
*Wilhelm Busch*


----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2022)

_Verbringe die Zeit nicht mit der Suche nach einem Hindernis. Vielleicht ist keines da.
_
Franz Kafka


----------



## TNT (28 Juni 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Juni 2022)

_Zu Leuten, an denen einem nichts liegt, kann man immer freundlich sein.
_
Oscar Wilde


----------



## TNT (28 Juni 2022)

Das unterschreibe ich zu 100%


----------



## SteveJ (28 Juni 2022)

_"Ich werde lieber für das gehasst, was ich bin, als für das geliebt zu werden, was ich nicht bin."_
*Kurt Cobain*


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2022)

_Wer heiratet, kann die Sorgen teilen, die er vorher nicht hatte.
_
Verfasser unbekannt


----------



## kolding11 (29 Juni 2022)

Die schärfsten Kritiker der Elche waren früher selber welche. (F. W. Bernstein)


----------



## Max100 (29 Juni 2022)

_Wer in die Welt hinausziehen will, um sie zu verbessern, 
der sollte zuerst zehnmal durch sein eigenes Haus gehen.
_
Chinesisches Sprichwort


----------



## SteveJ (29 Juni 2022)

_"Es gibt nur eine Sache, die größer ist als die Liebe zur Freiheit:
Der Hass auf die Person, die sie dir wegnimmt."_
*Che Guevara*


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2022)

_Wer Tiere quält, ist unbeseelt und Gottes guter Geist ihm fehlt, mag noch so vornehm drein er schaun, man sollte niemals ihm vertraun.
_
Johann Wolfgang von Goethe


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (30 Juni 2022)

Weisheiten aus Tvtotal Superbrain.


----------



## TNT (30 Juni 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> _Wer Tiere quält, ist unbeseelt und Gottes guter Geist ihm fehlt, mag noch so vornehm drein er schaun, man sollte niemals ihm vertraun._
> 
> Johann Wolfgang von Goethe



Man sollte ihn erschlagen 🤨


----------



## Max100 (30 Juni 2022)

*Jeder Mensch macht Fehler. Das Kunststück liegt darin, sie zu machen, wenn keiner zuschaut. *
*
Sir Peter Ustinov*​


----------



## SissyMFan (30 Juni 2022)

Ich stelle mir die Hölle so vor: italienische Pünktlichkeit, deutscher Humor und englischer Wein.

Sir Peter Ustinov


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juni 2022)

_"Es ist einfacher, die Menschen zu täuschen, als sie zu überzeugen, dass sie getäuscht wurden."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## Max100 (1 Juli 2022)

*Die Ehe ist die einzige lebenslängliche Verurteilung, bei der man aufgrund schlechter Führung begnadigt werden kann. *
_

*Alfred Hitchcock*_​


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2022)

Wie herrlich ist es, nichts zu tun und dann vom Nichtstun auszuruhn.

Heinrich Zille


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

"Ich hab´s geklaut, jetzt gehört´s mir." Internet-Diebe


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2022)

_Die Ehe ähnelt einem Pilz – ob er gut oder giftig war, merkst du erst, wenn es zu spät ist._

Miguel de Cervantes


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Juli 2022)

Es ist leichter sich zu entschuldigen als vorher um Erlaubnis zu fragen.
Gefährlich wird es, wenn die Dummen fleißig werden.


----------



## SteveJ (3 Juli 2022)

_"Wenn du mutig genug bist, 'Lebewohl' zu sagen, wird das Leben dich mit einem neuen 'Hallo' belohnen. "_
*Paulo Coelho*


----------



## TNT (3 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2022)

_Wer viel Geld hat, ist reich. Wer keine Krankheit hat, ist glücklich!
_
chinesische Weisheit


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)

"*Die Freiheit besteht darin, dass man alles tun kann, was einem anderen nicht schadet."*

Oder so: https://www.xup.in/dl,16969971/Befr...-_(Franz_Josef_Degenhardt).CUT.0041-0048.mp4/


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2022)

"The most common characteristic among serial killers is emotional abuse. A steady diet of "you're fat," "you're dumb," "you're ugly," "you're stupid," "I should have aborted you," "get away from me," "I won't touch you," "you sicken me," scars the soul a lot more than a slap or a punch." - Andrew Vachss


----------



## TNT (4 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Juli 2022)

Alle denken nur darüber nach, wie man die Menschheit ändern könnte, doch niemand denkt daran, sich selbst zu ändern! 
Leo Tolstoi​


----------



## SteveJ (4 Juli 2022)

_"Die Menschen müssen begreifen, dass sie das gefährlichste Ungeziefer sind, das je die Erde bevölkert hat."_
*Friedensreich Hundertwasser*


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)

_Will man in England gut essen, sollte man dreimal täglich frühstücken._

William Somerset Maugham


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> _Will man in England gut essen, sollte man dreimal täglich frühstücken._
> 
> William Somerset Maugham


Wer fährt den freiwillig zu den Inselaffen?


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Juli 2022)

Man findet, wonach man sucht!


----------



## Max100 (5 Juli 2022)

_Der Sinn des Reisens ist, an ein Ziel zu kommen, der Sinn des Wanderns, unterwegs zu sein._

Theodor Heuss


----------



## SteveJ (5 Juli 2022)

_"Man sieht oft etwas hundert Mal, tausend Mal, ehe man es zum allerersten Mal wirklich sieht."_
*Christian Morgenstern*


----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2022)

_Eins, zwei, drei, im Sauseschritt 
Läuft die Zeit; wir laufen mit. _

Wilhelm Busch


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (6 Juli 2022)

Wer´s nötig hat, hat´s wahrscheinlich tatsächlich nötig.


----------



## TNT (6 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Juli 2022)

Meine Oma sagte immer, wenn man sie nach dem Weg fragte:

immer der Nase nach, da geht der Arsch nicht irre


----------



## SteveJ (6 Juli 2022)

_"Wir können Weisheit niemals besitzen, sondern nur an ihr teilhaben."_
*Richard Rohr (amerik. Franziskanerprediger, *1943)*


----------



## Max100 (7 Juli 2022)

Man braucht zwei Jahre, um sprechen zu lernen, und fünfzig, um schweigen zu lernen. 
Ernest Hemingway​


----------



## TNT (7 Juli 2022)

Ein wahres Wort Boromir aus Gondor


----------



## SteveJ (7 Juli 2022)

_"Die Wahrheit ist eine unzerstörbare Pflanze.
Man kann sie ruhig unter einem Felsen vergraben, sie stößt trotzdem durch, wenn es an der Zeit ist."_
* Frank Thiess (dt. Schriftsteller, 1890 - 1977)*


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)

_Wir kommen nie aus den Traurigkeiten heraus, wenn wir uns ständig den Puls fühlen._

Martin Luther


----------



## TNT (8 Juli 2022)




----------



## Brian (8 Juli 2022)

*Ruhe sei dem Menschen heilig,nur verrückte habens eilig... * ( Habs mal vor ewigen Zeiten in einem Comic gelesen )


----------



## Max100 (8 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (8 Juli 2022)

_"Jeder Mensch will glücklich werden; das ist falsch.
Jeder Mensch soll glücklich machen; das ist richtig."_
*Karl May*


----------



## SteveJ (9 Juli 2022)

_"Man ertrinkt nicht, weil man unter Wasser taucht, sondern weil man unter Wasser bleibt."_
*Paulo Coelho*


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## Brian (9 Juli 2022)

*Lieber arm dran als Arm ab * ( Den Spruch kenn ich schon ewig,keine Ahnung wo der herkommt )


----------



## Max100 (9 Juli 2022)




----------



## pold1 (9 Juli 2022)

Die meiste Zeit seines Lebens wartet der Mensch vergebens. 😇​


----------



## Max100 (10 Juli 2022)




----------



## pold1 (10 Juli 2022)

*Ordnung ist für Spießer, Genies beherrschen das Chaos. 😊*
(gefunden diesen Spruch 1989 in einer Westberliner Tanke als man auf dem Wege war sich die 100 DM Begrüßungsgeld abzuholen)


----------



## Buster (10 Juli 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (11 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juli 2022)

"Dies ist nun so: alles Volk wird munter, wenn der Sonnenfluch erlischt." - Willy Seidel über die Tropensonne (in Singapur).
Mir reicht die mitteleuropäische völlig aus.


----------



## kolding11 (11 Juli 2022)

Gute Mädchen kommen in den Himmel, böse überall hin. Das ist besonders beim Putzen sehr wichtig.

_(Text einer Postkarte, die eine Bekannte von mir am Kühlschrank hängen hatte)_


----------



## pold1 (11 Juli 2022)

*Willst du dir den Tag verderben musst du einen Job erwerben.*


----------



## SteveJ (11 Juli 2022)

_"Wenn du wissen willst, wer du warst, dann schau, wer du bist.
Wenn du wissen willst, wer du sein wirst, dann schau, was du tust."_
*Buddha*


----------



## Max100 (12 Juli 2022)

_Wir sind nicht nur verantwortlich für das, was wir tun, sondern auch für das, was wir nicht tun._
_
Molière_


----------



## TNT (12 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (12 Juli 2022)

_"Komplizierte Dinge brauchen Konzentration, schwierige Dinge brauchen Motivation."_
*Monika Kühn-Görg (dt. Autorin, *1942)*


----------



## Max100 (13 Juli 2022)

_Wenn du ein Problem hast, versuche es zu lösen. Kannst du es nicht lösen, dann mache kein Problem daraus._

Buddha


----------



## EmilS (13 Juli 2022)

*Was die Herde am meisten hasst, sind Andersdenkende. Dabei geht es nicht um die Meinung selbst, sondern um die Unverfrorenheit, selbstständig denken zu wollen. Genau das können sie nämlich nicht.*
_Arthur Schopenhauer_


----------



## SteveJ (13 Juli 2022)

_"Wandel und Wechsel liebt, wer lebt."_
*Richard Wagner*


----------



## Max100 (14 Juli 2022)

_Wir können die Schwerkraft überwinden, aber der Papierkram erdrückt uns._

Wernher von Braun


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Juli 2022)

Fritz Wöss
„Ein weiches Rückgrat braucht ein Korsett aus Hochmut.“
„Stärker als das Verantwortungs- und Pflichtbewusstsein der Kommandierenden ist die Angst um ihr persönliches Wohl, wenn sie sich das auch selbst nicht eingestehen wollen und sich hinter ihrer Gehorsamspflicht verschanzen.“
„Grausam verhöhnende Phrase ist alles Geschwätz der Politiker.“
„Was ist schon Recht? Ein Gedanke, der der Tat hinterherhinkt und sich dafür mit Schuldspruch und Vergeltung rächt.“
"Man klammert sich am seine Stellung um jeden Preis, weil man dem Rausch des Machtgefühles nicht entsagen kann.“
„Kameradschaft, mag sie noch so eng sein, ist eine Notgemeinschaft.“
„Wie grausam Schwächlinge sein können!“


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2022)

_Wenn man einen Deutschen mit ein paar Konservendosen in den Urwald jagt, kommt er mit einer Lokomotive wieder heraus._

Ephraim Kishon


----------



## EmilS (15 Juli 2022)

*Wer Kritiker als Leugner bezeichnet, will Sachfragen zu Glaubensfragen machen, um Widerspruch zu Ketzerei erklären zu können. *
_Ramin Paymani_


----------



## SteveJ (15 Juli 2022)

_"Einer neuen Wahrheit ist nichts schädlicher als ein alter Irrtum."_
*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe*


----------



## kolding11 (15 Juli 2022)

Warum ist eine Scheidung so teuer?



Weil sie es wert ist.

(Rolf Miller)


----------



## TNT (15 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (16 Juli 2022)

_"Das Schöne am Lachen ist, dass es alle Strukturen auflöst, die Menschen voneinander trennen."_
*John Cleese*


----------



## pold1 (16 Juli 2022)

*Besser wirds nimmer, höchstens noch schlimmer.*


----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (17 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (17 Juli 2022)

_"So wie das Eisen außer Gebrauch rostet und das still stehende Wasser verdirbt oder bei Kälte gefriert, so verkommt der Geist ohne Übung."_
*Leonardo da Vinci*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## Guckalucki (18 Juli 2022)

"DU KANNST NICHT ZURÜCK UND DEN ANFANG ÄNDERN, 
ABER DU KANNST JETZT NEU ANFANGEN UND DAS ENDE ÄNDERN"

*Bodo Schäfer*


----------



## Max100 (18 Juli 2022)

_Zufall ist ein Wort ohne Sinn; nichts kann ohne Ursachen existieren._

Voltaire


----------



## kolding11 (18 Juli 2022)

Die einzig richtige Einstellung zur heutigen Welt, ist die eines gepflegten Galgenhumors.

(Georg Kreisler, heute vor hundert Jahren geboren)


----------



## TNT (18 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (18 Juli 2022)

_"1N73LL1G3NC3 15 7H3 4B1L17Y 70 4D4P7 70 CH4NG3."_
*573PH3N H4WK1NG*


----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)

_„Eine Regierung muss sparsam sein, weil das Geld, das sie erhält, aus dem Blut und Schweiß ihres Volkes stammt. Es ist gerecht, dass jeder einzelne dazu beiträgt, die Ausgaben des Staates tragen zu helfen. Aber es ist nicht gerecht, dass er die Hälfte seines jährlichen Einkommens mit dem Staate teilen muss.“

Friedrich der Große_


----------



## TNT (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## pold1 (19 Juli 2022)

*Brave Leute kommen in den Himmel, haben dafür oft schon die Hölle auf Erden.*


----------



## SteveJ (19 Juli 2022)

_"Ein Freund ist jemand, der deinen kaputten Zaun übersieht, aber die Blumen deines Gartens bewundet."_
*Wilhelm Raabe*


----------



## floyd (19 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Juli 2022)

_Sport stärkt Arme, Rumpf und Beine, kürzt die öde Zeit, und er schützt uns durch Vereine vor der Einsamkeit._

Joachim Ringelnatz


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (20 Juli 2022)

"...daß der Herr Junker beizeiten seinen ersten Galopp auf dem Gaul tut, der die Beine nach oben streckt." - Paul Busson
Ich kannte nur: "Das Tier mit den zwei Rücken spielen."


----------



## pold1 (20 Juli 2022)

*Bei dem gegenwärtigen Wetter ist es besonders wichtig das ihr euch gut eiscremt  am Besten mit Vanille, Stracciatella oder Erdbeereis. *
(heut morgen im Radio Antenne Brandenburg)


----------



## EmilS (20 Juli 2022)

pold1 schrieb:


> *Bei dem gegenwärtigen Wetter ist es besonders wichtig das ihr euch gut eiscremt  am Besten mit Vanille, Stracciatella oder Errdbeereis. *
> (heut morgen im Radio Antenne Brandenburg)


Und wer leckt das ab?


----------



## SteveJ (20 Juli 2022)

_"Die Welt gehört dem, der in ihr mit Heiterkeit und nach hohen Zielen wandert."_
* Ralph Waldo Emerson (amerik. Philosoph und Schriftsteller, 1803 - 1882)*


----------



## Max100 (21 Juli 2022)

_Man sollte einer Frau nie widersprechen. Man sollte warten, bis sie es selbst tut.
_
Humphrey Bogart


----------



## SteveJ (21 Juli 2022)

_"Ich entscheide die großen Dinge und meine Frau die Kleinen. Welche Dinge groß und welche klein sind, entscheidet meine Frau"_
*Uwe Seeler*


----------



## Elfman (21 Juli 2022)

An der Art, wie eine Frau lacht, erkennst du ihren Charakter. Nicht weswegen oder warum, nur an der Art.

Elfman ( Frauenkenner ).


----------



## Max100 (22 Juli 2022)

_Nicht der Mangel an Liebe, sondern der Mangel an Freundschaft macht die unglücklichsten Ehen.
_

Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## TNT (22 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (22 Juli 2022)

_"Der Heiterkeit sollen wir, wann immer sie sich einstellt, Tür und Tor öffnen, denn sie kommt nie zur unrechten Zeit."_
*Arthur Schopenhauer*


----------



## Max100 (23 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (23 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (23 Juli 2022)

*Die Ehe ist auch für den Mann eine Unterjochung. Weil er ein blühendes junges Mädchen geliebt hat, muss er ein Leben lang eine vertrocknete Alte ernähren. *
_Simone de Beauvoir (französische Schriftstellerin und Feministin, 1908-1986)_


----------



## SteveJ (23 Juli 2022)

_"In meinem Leben habe ich immer alle Menschen mit dem gleichen Respekt behandelt. 
Diesen Respekt bekomme ich zurück.
Wir sind alle hier auf der Welt, um uns schöne Erlebnisse zu schenken."_
*Pelé*


----------



## TNT (24 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (24 Juli 2022)

_"Wenn wir bedenken, dass wir alle verrückt sind, ist das Leben erklärt."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## Buster (24 Juli 2022)

​


----------



## Max100 (25 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (25 Juli 2022)

_"Sofern sie von Dauer sind, neigen Regierungen stets dazu, eine aristokratische Form anzunehmen.
Historisch ist keine Regierung bekannt, der es gelungen ist, diesem Muster zu entgehen.
Und während sich die Aristokratie bildet, neigt die Regierung zunehmend dazu, ausschließlich im Interesse der herrschenden Klasse zu handeln - ob es sich bei dieser Klasse nun um einen Erbadel, die Oligarchen von Finanzimperien oder eine verfestigte Bürokratie handelt."_
*aus dem Ausbildungshandbuch der Bene Gesserit (Dune-Universum)*


----------



## Max100 (26 Juli 2022)




----------



## EmilS (26 Juli 2022)

*Es gibt zwei Arten, aus der Politik einen Beruf zu machen. Entweder man lebt für die Politik, — oder aber von der Politik.*
_Max Weber (deutscher Soziologe, x Jurist, National- und Sozialökonom 1864 - 1920)_


----------



## SteveJ (26 Juli 2022)

_"Und wenn du den Eindruck hast, dass das Leben ein Theater ist, dann suche dir die Rolle aus, die dir so richtig Spaß macht."_
*William Shakespeare*


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

_Zufall ist ein Wort ohne Sinn; nichts kann ohne Ursachen existieren._

Voltaire


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Juli 2022)

"...konnte er sich gar nicht genugtun, jene wilde Zeit voller Jugendtorheit und Überschwang im magischen falschen Licht der Erinnerung aufleben zu lassen, wobei er nach Menschenart das Gute und Angenehme behalten, das Übermaß von Ungemach und bitteren Sorgen aber gänzlich verschwitzt und vergessen hatte." - Paul Busson
Tja, die Erinnerung taugt nicht viel. Dann lieber gleich Wunschdenken!


----------



## Max100 (27 Juli 2022)

_Nur die Sache ist verloren, die man aufgibt. _

Gotthold Ephraim Lessing​


----------



## SteveJ (27 Juli 2022)

_"Als ich angefangen habe, die guten Dinge in meinem Leben zu sehen, hat sich mein ganzes Leben verändert."_
*Willie Nelson*


----------



## TNT (27 Juli 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Juli 2022)

Kinder und Uhren dürfen nicht beständig aufgezogen werden. Man muss sie auch gehen lassen. 

Jean Paul​


----------



## SteveJ (28 Juli 2022)

_"Gib jedem Tag die Chance, der schönste deines Lebens zu werden."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## Max100 (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Juli 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (29 Juli 2022)

_"Manche Politiker muss man behandeln wie rohe Eier. 
Und wie behandelt man rohe Eier? Man haut sie in die Pfanne."_
*Dieter Hallervorden*


----------



## Max100 (30 Juli 2022)

_Stets findet Überraschung statt, wo man’s nicht erwartet hat._

_Wilhelm Busch_


----------



## SteveJ (30 Juli 2022)

_"Der Tourismus ist die Völkerwanderung der Neuzeit."_
*Halldór Laxness (isländ. Schriftsteller, 1902 – 1998)*


----------



## Max100 (31 Juli 2022)

_Des Vaters Selbstbeherrschung ist der beste Unterricht für seine Kinder._
Demokrit


----------



## SteveJ (31 Juli 2022)

_"Ein Mann, der mit 50 die Welt noch genauso sieht wie mit 20, hat 30 Jahre seines Lebens verschenkt."_
*Muhammad Ali*


----------



## Max100 (1 Aug. 2022)

_Was wir wissen, ist ein Tropfen. Was wir nicht wissen, ist ein Ozean._

Isaac Newton


----------



## TNT (1 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (1 Aug. 2022)

_"Es gibt drei Sorten von Menschen: solche, die sich zu Tode sorgen; solche, die sich zu Tode arbeiten; und solche, die sich zu Tode langweilen."_
*Winston Churchill*


----------



## Max100 (2 Aug. 2022)

_Der Vorteil der Klugheit liegt darin, dass man sich dumm stellen kann. Das Gegenteil ist schon schwieriger._
_Kurt Tucholsky_


----------



## SteveJ (2 Aug. 2022)

_"Krieg ist zuerst die Hoffnung, dass es einem besser gehen wird,
hierauf die Erwartung, dass es dem anderen schlechter gehen wird, 
dann die Genugtuung, dass es dem anderen auch nicht besser geht,
und hernach die Überraschung, dass es beiden schlechter geht."_
*Karl Kraus*


----------



## TNT (2 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (3 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (3 Aug. 2022)

_"Wenn die Menschen nur über das sprächen, was sie begreifen, dann würde es sehr still auf dieser Welt sein."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## kolding11 (3 Aug. 2022)

„Wenn Du denkst, das Abenteuer könnte gefährlich sein, versuche die Routine. Sie ist tödlich.“ (Paulo Coelho)


----------



## Max100 (4 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Aug. 2022)

"Es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, einem Klub beizutreten, der bereit wäre, jemanden wie mich als Mitglied aufzunehmen." - Groucho Marx 
Mit Frauen, die so anspruchslos sind, sich mit Typen wie mir zufriedenzugeben, will ich gar nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## SteveJ (4 Aug. 2022)

_"An sich ist nichts weder gut noch böse, das Denken macht es erst dazu."_
*William Shakespeare*


----------



## Max100 (5 Aug. 2022)

_„Zeitverschwendung ist die leichteste aller Verschwendungen.“ 
_
_Henry Ford_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (5 Aug. 2022)

Als ich an zwei alten Männern vorbeigefahren bin, sagte der eine: "Mer werd beschisse, wo mer kann!"


----------



## SteveJ (5 Aug. 2022)

_"Vergebung ist keine einmalige Sache, Vergebung ist ein Lebensstil."_
*Martin Luther King*


----------



## Max100 (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Aug. 2022)




----------



## haller (7 Aug. 2022)

Ich muss sagen Eure Sprüche sind Super Danke


----------



## SteveJ (7 Aug. 2022)

_"Menschen mit einer neuen Idee gelten so lange als Spinner, bis sich die Sache durchgesetzt hat."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## TNT (7 Aug. 2022)

Deutsche Publizistin Birgit Kelle:


----------



## Max100 (8 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (8 Aug. 2022)

*Deutsche neigen dazu, andere erziehen zu wollen. Nicht nur in der Weltpolitik, inzwischen wollen sie sogar den Italienern zeigen, wie man Espressobohnen richtig röstet, und den Arabern, wie man Falafel mit Käsefüllung (!!!) macht.*

_Rafik Schami, Schriftsteller_


----------



## TNT (8 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (8 Aug. 2022)

_"Alles, was du brauchst, ist Liebe, aber ein bisschen Schokolade hin und wieder tut auch nicht weh."_
*Charlie Brown aus "Die Peanuts"*


----------



## Max100 (9 Aug. 2022)

_Die Botschaft hör ich wohl – allein mir fehlt der Glaube._

Goethe


----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (9 Aug. 2022)

_"Der wahre Charakter eines Menschen kommt zum Vorschein, wenn er betrunken ist."_
*Charlie Chaplin*


----------



## EmilS (9 Aug. 2022)

*Alles was du sagst, sollte wahr sein. Aber nicht alles was wahr ist, solltest du auch sagen.*
_Voltaire_


----------



## TNT (9 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)

🗣


----------



## TNT (10 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (10 Aug. 2022)

_"Wie weise und glücklich ist der, welcher so lebt, wie er am Ende wünschen wird, gelebt zu haben."_
*Thomas von Kempen (dt. Mystiker und Schriftsteller, 1380 - 1471)*


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)

_Der vollendete Umgang mit Menschen ist die Fähigkeit, zugleich ehrlich und liebenswürdig zu sein.
_
_Jean Paul_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Aug. 2022)

So einfach wie möglich, so kompliziert wie nötig.


----------



## Max100 (11 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (11 Aug. 2022)

_"Eine Träne zu trocknen ist ehrenvoller als Ströme von Blut zu vergießen."_
*George Gordon Byron (engl. Dichter, 1788 – 1824)*


----------



## Max100 (12 Aug. 2022)

_Denn, was man Schwarz auf Weiß besitzt, kann man getrost nach Hause tragen._

Goethe


----------



## SteveJ (12 Aug. 2022)

_"Man fällt nicht über seine Fehler. Man fällt immer über seine Feinde, die diese Fehler ausnutzen."_
*Kurt Tucholsky*


----------



## pold1 (12 Aug. 2022)

_Drum lob ich mir die Sonnenuhr, sie zeigt die heiteren Stunden nur._


----------



## Max100 (13 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (13 Aug. 2022)

*Das größte Glück der Pferde ist ein *_*Reiter auf der Erde 🐴*_


----------



## Max100 (14 Aug. 2022)

_Dass man Gesprächsthema einer Party wird, kann man nur dadurch verhindern, dass man hingeht._

Elizabeth Taylor


----------



## SteveJ (14 Aug. 2022)

_"Wann immer ihr die Gelegenheit habt, lacht, so viel ihr könnt. "_
*Sri Anandamayi Ma (ind. hinduistische Führerin, 1896 – 1982)*


----------



## Max100 (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (15 Aug. 2022)

*Ein Freund ist jemand, der dich gut kennt und dich trotzdem mag.*


----------



## TNT (15 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (15 Aug. 2022)

_"Die Dummheit von Regierungen sollte niemals unterschätzt werden."_
*Helmut Schmidt*


----------



## Max100 (16 Aug. 2022)

_Der Pessimist sieht in jeder Chance eine Bedrohung, der Optimist in jeder Bedrohung eine Chance._

Asiatische Weisheit


----------



## SteveJ (16 Aug. 2022)

_"Der Mensch, der zu alt zum Lernen ist, war wahrscheinlich immer zu alt zum Lernen."_
*Henry S. Haskins (amerik. Börsenmakler, 1875 – 1957)*


----------



## Max100 (17 Aug. 2022)

_Wer arbeitet, macht Fehler, wer wenig arbeitet, macht wenig Fehler, wer nicht arbeitet, macht keine Fehler, wer keine Fehler macht, wird befördert._
Verfasser unbekannt


----------



## SteveJ (17 Aug. 2022)

_"Jeder ist ein Mond und hat eine dunkle Seite, die er niemandem zeigt."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## TNT (17 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (18 Aug. 2022)

_"Die Bildung eines Menschen zeigt sich am deutlichsten in seinem Verhalten gegenüber Ungebildeten."_
* Hans Kilian (dt. Mediziner und Psychoanalytiker, 1921 - 2008)*


----------



## Max100 (19 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (19 Aug. 2022)

_"Nirgends strapaziert sich der Mensch mehr als bei der Jagd nach Erholung."_
*Jean Paul (dt. Dichter, 1763 – 1825)*


----------



## Max100 (20 Aug. 2022)

"Wahrheit und Politik wohnen selten unter einem Dach." 

Stefan Zweig


----------



## EmilS (20 Aug. 2022)

*Es ist gefährlich, recht zu haben, wenn die Regierung Unrecht hat.*
_Voltaire_


----------



## SteveJ (20 Aug. 2022)

_"Die Menschen wissen nicht mehr, was Muße ist, sie sind Freizeitverbraucher geworden."_
*Vittorio de Sica (ital. Schauspieler, 1901 – 1974)*


----------



## Max100 (21 Aug. 2022)

_Das Leben ist ein Theaterstück ohne vorherige Probe. Darum singe, lache, tanze und liebe …_

Charlie Chaplin


----------



## SteveJ (21 Aug. 2022)

_"Es ist das Schicksal jeder Generation, in einer Welt unter Bedingungen leben zu müssen, die sie nicht geschaffen hat."_
*John F. Kennedy*


----------



## Max100 (22 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (24 Aug. 2022)

_"Inmitten der Schwierigkeit liegt die Gelegenheit."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (24 Aug. 2022)

_Das Lachen ist der Lebenskraft zuträglich, denn es fördert die Verdauung._

Immanuel Kant


----------



## SteveJ (25 Aug. 2022)

_"Jeder geht einen anderen Weg. Wichtig ist nur, dass man ihn geht."_
*Michael Ende - "Die unendliche Geschichte"*


----------



## EmilS (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (26 Aug. 2022)

_"Politik ist nur der Spielraum, den die Wirtschaft ihr lässt."_
*Dieter Hildebrandt*


----------



## EmilS (26 Aug. 2022)

*„Good Housewife’s Guide“, 1955 - Teil 1: *
„_Ruhe dich 15 Minuten aus, damit du frisch bist, wenn er nach Hause kommt. Trage etwas Makeup auf, damit du hübsch aussiehst.“
"Sei interessant für ihn. Bring Schwung in das Ende eines langweiligen Arbeitstags. Das ist deine Aufgabe.“
"Räum auf und mach eine Runde durchs Haus, bevor er heimkommt.“
_


----------



## Max100 (27 Aug. 2022)

_Du kannst nichts verändern, indem du es bekämpfst oder dich ihm widersetzt. Du veränderst etwas, indem du es durch eine überlegene Methode überflüssig machst.

Richard Buckminster Fuller_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Aug. 2022)

Von nichts Ahnung haben, aber überall mitreden.


----------



## SteveJ (27 Aug. 2022)

_"Wenn ein Freund weggeht, muss man die Tür schließen, sonst wird es kalt."_
*Bertolt Brecht*


----------



## EmilS (27 Aug. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> _"Wenn ein Freund weggeht, muss man die Tür schließen, sonst wird es kalt."_
> *Bertolt Brecht*


Besonders im kommenden Winter ohne Heizung


----------



## EmilS (27 Aug. 2022)

*„Good Housewife’s Guide“, 1955 - Teil 2:*
_„Sorge dafür, dass es ruhig ist, wenn er nach Hause kommt. Vermittle den Kindern, dass sie still sein sollen.“ 
„Freue ich, ihn zu sehen. Begrüßte ihn mit einem warmen Lächeln und zeige ihm, wie wichtig es dir ist, dass er glücklich ist.“ _


----------



## Max100 (28 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (28 Aug. 2022)

_"Wer Geist hat, hat sicher auch das rechte Wort, aber wer Worte hat, hat darum noch nicht notwendig Geist."_
*Konfuzius*


----------



## EmilS (28 Aug. 2022)

*„Good Housewife’s Guide“, 1955 - letzter Teil :*
_„Beschwere dich niemals, wenn er spät nach Hause kommt oder die ganze Nacht wegbleibt. Mach es ihm gemütlich. Bereite einen Drink für ihn vor. Sprich mit ruhiger, angenehmer Stimme. Frag ihn nicht aus. Vergiss nie, dass er der Hausherr ist und du kein Recht hast ihn zu hinterfragen. Eine gute Frau kennt immer ihren Platz.“
_


----------



## EmilS (28 Aug. 2022)

Geben Sie Gedankenfreiheit!​_Schiller, Don Carlos_


----------



## Max100 (29 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (29 Aug. 2022)

"Man findet, was man sucht."


----------



## SteveJ (29 Aug. 2022)

_"Soll Geschichte einen Sinn haben, so muss es der sein, unsere Irrtümer zu erkennen und sie zu überwinden."_
*Stefan Zweig*


----------



## TNT (29 Aug. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (30 Aug. 2022)

_"Der Mensch sollte sich immer als ein Experiment der Natur betrachten."_
*Friedrich Hebbel*


----------



## TNT (30 Aug. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Palim Palim 🤣🤣


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)

Es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben, wenn es dem bösen Nachbarn nicht gefällt.

F. Schiller im Tell


----------



## SissyMFan (31 Aug. 2022)

Kleine Korrektur:


Max100 schrieb:


> Es kann der Frömmste nicht in Frieden leben, wenn...


...ihm die schöne Nachbarin gefällt.

Roland Kaiser


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## TNT (31 Aug. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (31 Aug. 2022)

_"Es ist leichter, Probleme zu lösen, als mit ihnen zu leben."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (1 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (1 Sep. 2022)

_"Glücklich ist einer, der sich bei Sonnenuntergang über die aufgehenden Sterne freut."_
*Adalbert Ludwig Balling (dt. Geistlicher und Missionar, *1933)*


----------



## Max100 (2 Sep. 2022)

Spare in der Zeit, dann hast du in der Not


----------



## SteveJ (2 Sep. 2022)

_"Ich mache es einfach so, ich nehme diese Leute nicht ernst, weil ich glaube, der liebe Gott hat auch denen Verstand gegeben, aber hat bei denen leider vergessen, die Gebrauchsanweisung beizulegen."_
*Dieter Hallervorden - Antwort auf die Frage, was er vom Winnetou-Verbot hält*


----------



## Max100 (3 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (3 Sep. 2022)

_"Komm, lächle – es macht dich zehn Jahre jünger. "_
*Jane Birkin*


----------



## TNT (3 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (4 Sep. 2022)

_"Sich selbst zu lieben, ist der Beginn einer lebenslangen Romanze."_
*Oscar Wilde*


----------



## Max100 (5 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (5 Sep. 2022)

_"Nur aus Enthusiasmus kann Neugierde entstehen, und nur wer neugierig ist, kann lernen."_
*Leonhard Bernstein*


----------



## Max100 (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (6 Sep. 2022)

​


----------



## EmilS (6 Sep. 2022)

*Amerika – die Entwicklung von der Barbarei zur Dekadenz ohne Umweg über die Kultur.*
_Georges Clemenceau (1841 - 1929) franz. Ministerpräsident _


----------



## TNT (6 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (6 Sep. 2022)

_"Ein wahrer Freund ist einer, der kommt, wenn der Rest der Welt geht."_
*Walter Winchell (amerik. Journalist, 1897 – 1972)*


----------



## Max100 (7 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (7 Sep. 2022)

_"Der Nachteil der Intelligenz besteht darin, dass man ununterbrochen gezwungen ist, dazuzulernen."_
*George Bernhard Shaw*


----------



## Max100 (8 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (8 Sep. 2022)

_"Wer sich heute freuen kann, der soll nicht bis morgen warten."_
*Johann Heinrich Pestalozzi*


----------



## Max100 (9 Sep. 2022)




----------



## TNT (9 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (9 Sep. 2022)

_"Wir sollten uns nicht zu ernst nehmen. Keiner von uns hat ein Monopol auf die Weisheit."_
*Queen Elizabeth II.*


----------



## Max100 (10 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (12 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Sep. 2022)

"Ich hab in 30 Jahren Ehe kein einziges Mal an Scheidung gedacht; an Mord allerdings jeden Tag."


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (12 Sep. 2022)

"Noch keine Haare am Sack, aber im Puff drängeln!"


----------



## SteveJ (12 Sep. 2022)

_"Man sollte den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben, vielleicht sollte man ihn auch nicht tadeln vor dem Abend."_
*Emmy Hennings (dt. Schriftstellerin, 1885 –1948)*


----------



## Max100 (13 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (13 Sep. 2022)

"Das sieht ja hier aus wie bei Luis Trenker im Rucksack!"


----------



## TNT (13 Sep. 2022)

Ich poste es nur und lebe nicht danach 😋


----------



## SteveJ (13 Sep. 2022)

_"Ihre Zeit ist begrenzt, also verschwenden Sie sie nicht damit, das Leben eines anderen zu leben. 
Lassen Sie sich nicht von Dogmen in die Falle locken. Lassen Sie nicht zu, dass die Meinungen anderer Ihre innere Stimme ersticken. 
Am wichtigsten ist es, dass Sie den Mut haben, Ihrem Herzen und Ihrer Intuition zu folgen. Alles andere ist nebensächlich."_
*Steve Jobs*


----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (14 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (14 Sep. 2022)

Keine Lust hab ich immer.


----------



## SteveJ (14 Sep. 2022)

_"Darum liebe ich die Kinder, weil sie die Welt und sich selbst noch im schönen Zauberspiegel ihrer Fantasie sehen."_
*Theodor Storm*


----------



## Max100 (15 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)

Zu seinem Vorteil lässt sich jeder gerne benachteiligen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (15 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (15 Sep. 2022)

_"Als Gott den Menschen erschuf, war er bereits müde; das erklärt manches."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## EmilS (15 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


>


Ich bin mir sicher, die beiden Typen konnten kein Englisch!


----------



## Max100 (16 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Sep. 2022)

"Hat hier einer die Null gewählt?"
War ein Spruch, den man gebracht hat, wenn sich jemand in ein Gespräch eingemischt hat. Fanden wir lustig.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (16 Sep. 2022)

Der Abstieg war schwer, aber wir haben ihn geschafft.


----------



## TNT (16 Sep. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> "Hat hier einer die Null gewählt?"
> War ein Spruch, den man gebracht hat, wenn sich jemand in ein Gespräch eingemischt hat. Fanden wir lustig.


Bei uns hiess es:
Wenn der Kuchen spricht haben die Krümel Pause


----------



## Max100 (17 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)

Wer alte Leute nicht mag, soll sich jung aufhängen.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Bei uns hiess es:
> Wenn der Kuchen spricht haben die Krümel Pause


Kenn ich nur von Dieter Bohlen.

Spruch bei der Verabschiedung:"Mach´s gut und...äh...lass dir kein Kind andrehn!"


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (17 Sep. 2022)

"Der Historiker ist ein rückwärtsgekehrter Prophet." - Friedrich von Schlegel


----------



## SteveJ (17 Sep. 2022)

_"Ein Kompliment ist Sonnenschein mit Worten."_
*Phil Bosmans (belg. Ordensgeistlicher, 1922 – 2012)*


----------



## Max100 (18 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Sep. 2022)

Lieber einen Bauch vom Essen, als einen Buckel vom Arbeiten.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (18 Sep. 2022)

Nehmen Sie ein solch körperliches Wort wie das deutsche "begreifen". Das entsprechende polnische Wort bedeutet nicht nur begreifen, sondern wörtlich "umklammern". Im Polnischen ist das "Begreifen" mehr als ein rein oberflächliches Berühren des Erfassten, es ist vielmehr ein Assimilieren des Stoffes. Dort, wo der Deutsche nur greift, nimmt sich der Pole es sich ganz und gar. Aber ich bitte Sie sehr, daraus keine kriminologischen Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. - Gespräch mit Stanislaw Lem

Sich etwas dazuverklauen.


----------



## Max100 (19 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (19 Sep. 2022)

_"Das schönste im Leben ist, dass unsere Seelen nicht aufhören, an jenen Orten zu verweilen, wo wir einmal glücklich waren."_
* Khalil Gibran (lib./amerik. Dichter und Philosoph, 1883 - 1931)*


----------



## TNT (19 Sep. 2022)

3 Zitate aus aktuellem Anlass 🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Max100 (20 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2022)

"Die wohlfeilste Art des Stolzes hingegen ist der Nationalstolz. Denn er verrät in dem damit Behafteten den Mangel an individuellen Eigenschaften, auf die er stolz sein könnte, indem er sonst nicht zu dem greifen würde, was er mit so vielen Millionen teilt. Wer bedeutende persönliche Vorzüge besitzt, wird vielmehr die Fehler seiner eigenen Nation, da er sie beständig vor Augen hat, am deutlichsten erkennen. Aber jeder erbärmliche Tropf, der nichts in der Welt hat, darauf er stolz sein könnte, ergreift das letzte Mittel, auf die Nation, der er gerade angehört, stolz zu sein: hieran erholt er sich und ist nun dankbarlich bereit alle Fehler und Torheiten, die ihr eigen sind, mit Händen und Füßen zu verteidigen." - Arthur Schopenhauer

Oder man ist stolz auf die Siege seines Lieblingsvereins


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (21 Sep. 2022)

Also der Tod, das kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage.


----------



## TNT (21 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (21 Sep. 2022)

_"Die schwierigste Zeit in unserem Leben ist die beste Gelegenheit, innere Stärke zu entwickeln."_
*Dalai Lama*

----------------

*Elektrizität ist:*

Mit Hochspannung aufstehen.
Mit Widerstand zur Arbeit gehen.
Den ganzen Tag in der Arbeit gegen den Strom schwimmen.
Abends geladen nach Hause kommen.
Dann an die Dose fassen und eine gewischt bekommen... 😜


----------



## Max100 (22 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (22 Sep. 2022)

Das ist immer noch besser als in die hohle Hand geschissen!


----------



## Max100 (23 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Sep. 2022)

Wer fragt, wird belogen.


----------



## SteveJ (23 Sep. 2022)

_"Ich glaube, man kann sich in jedem Alter ändern, aber es ist viel besser, es jetzt zu tun."_
*Rita Mae Brown (amerik. Schriftstellerin, *1944)*


----------



## Max100 (24 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (24 Sep. 2022)

_"Nichts ist so erfrischend, wie ein beherzter Schritt über die eigenen Grenzen."_
*Keith Haring*


----------



## TNT (24 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Sep. 2022)

„Schöne Worte sind nicht immer wahr. Wahre Worte sind nicht immer schön.“ (Laotse)


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (25 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (26 Sep. 2022)

*Was man als Blindheit des Schicksals bezeichnet, ist in Wirklichkeit bloß die eigene Kurzsichtigkeit.*
_William Faulkner_


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Sep. 2022)

Jemandem das Schwarze unter den Fingernägeln nicht gönnen.


----------



## TNT (26 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

_"Es gibt zwei großartige Tage im Leben eines Menschen: 
den Tag, an dem wir geboren wurden, und den Tag, an dem wir entdecken wofür."_
* William Barclay (schott. Autor und Publizist, 1907 – 1978)*


----------



## Max100 (27 Sep. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (28 Sep. 2022)

„Was ärgerst dich und plagst dich du? Schieb’s möglichst einem andern zu!“


----------



## EmilS (28 Sep. 2022)

*Jeder Jäger wird einmal ein Hase, früher oder später, denn die Ewigkeit ist lang.*
_Wilhelm Busch_


----------



## SteveJ (28 Sep. 2022)

_"Wenn man nicht gegen den Verstand verstößt, kann man überhaupt zu nichts kommen."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (29 Sep. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (30 Sep. 2022)

_"Wenn man sich nur bemüht, ganz und gar menschlich zu sein, bleibt kein Platz mehr für das Böse."_
*Konfuzius*


----------



## TNT (30 Sep. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (30 Sep. 2022)

*Das Schicksal wird schon seine Gründe haben. *
_Voltaire_


----------



## Max100 (1 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (2 Okt. 2022)

_"Nichts ist schrecklicher als ein Lehrer, der nicht mehr weiß als das, was die Schüler wissen sollen."_
*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe*


----------



## Max100 (3 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (4 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (4 Okt. 2022)

_"Es gibt viele Wege zum Glück. Einer davon ist aufhören zu jammern."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (5 Okt. 2022)

_"Alles, was man über das Leben lernen kann, ist in drei Worte zu fassen: 
Es geht weiter."_
*Friedrich Schiller*


----------



## Max100 (6 Okt. 2022)

Dankbare Menschen sind wie fruchtbare Felder: Sie geben das Empfangene zehnfach zurück.

(August von Kotzebue)


----------



## SteveJ (6 Okt. 2022)

_"In einer völlig klaren und einfachen Sprache kann man nichts Schlechtes schreiben."_
*Lew Nikolajewitsch "Leo" Graf Tolstoi (russ. Schriftsteller, 1828 – 1910)*


----------



## TNT (6 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (7 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Okt. 2022)

"Was nicht zu wissen ist, höhlt den Verstand - fülle ihn nicht mit Vermutungen"

_Galadriel_


----------



## SteveJ (7 Okt. 2022)

_"Die ersten vierzig Jahre unseres Lebens liefern den Text, die folgenden dreißig den Kommentar."_
*Arthur Schopenhauer*


----------



## Max100 (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (8 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (9 Okt. 2022)

Menschen zu finden, die mit uns fühlen und empfinden, ist wohl das schönste Glück auf Erden. 

(Carl Spitteler)


----------



## raw420 (9 Okt. 2022)

„Denke nicht so oft an das, was dir fehlt, sondern an das, was du hast.“ (Marc Aurel)


----------



## Max100 (10 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (10 Okt. 2022)

_"Das beste Mittel, um getäuscht zu werden, ist, sich für schlauer zu halten, als die anderen."_
*François Duc de La Rochefoucauld (frz. Literat, 1613 – 1680)*


----------



## Max100 (11 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (11 Okt. 2022)

_"Der Horizont vieler Menschenist wie ein Kreis mit Radius Null. 
Und das nennen sie dann ihren Standpunkt."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (12 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (13 Okt. 2022)

_"Ein Tag ohne Lächeln ist ein verlorener Tag."_
*Charlie Chaplin*


----------



## TNT (13 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (14 Okt. 2022)

Der Pechvogel, ist der Unglücksrabe unter den Menschen.

Horst Bulla


----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

*Die Sklaven von heute werden nicht mit Peitschen, sondern mit Terminkalendern angetrieben.*
_John Steinbeck_


----------



## TNT (15 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (15 Okt. 2022)

*Wer Sicherheit der Freiheit vorzieht, ist zu Recht ein Sklave.*
_Aristoteles_


----------



## Max100 (16 Okt. 2022)

_Manchmal reicht_ die _Kraft nur_ für "_Nichts tun_". _Aber_ auch das _muss man akzeptieren können_.



_Klaus Seibold_


----------



## EmilS (17 Okt. 2022)

*Lebensfreude entgiftet die Umwelt.*
_Alfred Selacher_


----------



## Max100 (18 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (18 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


Wenn du dich umdrehst, würde ich dir erklären, *dass* du von Zeichensetzung und Rechtschreibung wenig Ahnung hast!


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Wenn du dich umdrehst, würde ich dir erklären, *dass* du von Zeichensetzung und Rechtschreibung wenig Ahnung hast!


In dem Fall stimmt das, da es ein vorgedrucktes Bild ist, welches ich verwendete.


----------



## Max100 (19 Okt. 2022)

Ein Urteil kann man widerlegen, ein Vorurteil nicht.


----------



## EmilS (19 Okt. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> In dem Fall stimmt das, da es ein vorgedrucktes Bild ist, welches ich verwendete.


Da "du" war auch nicht an dich gerichtet, sondern im Sinne des Spruchs benutzt.


----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## TNT (19 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (20 Okt. 2022)

Wer zu leben vergisst, muss trotzdem sterben.
Walter Ludin


----------



## EmilS (20 Okt. 2022)

*Die schönsten Träume von Freiheit werden im Kerker geträumt.*
_Friedrich Schiller_


----------



## TNT (20 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (21 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (21 Okt. 2022)

*Fülle dein Leben nicht mit Tagen, sondern deine Tage mit Leben.*


----------



## Max100 (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (22 Okt. 2022)

*Wer sich nicht bewegt, spürt seine Fesseln nicht.*
_Rosa Luxemburg_


----------



## SteveJ (22 Okt. 2022)

_"Sei heiter und vergnügt und nimm teil an der Freude der anderen. 
Dabei fällt dann immer auch etwas eigene Freude ab."_
*Theodor Fontane*


----------



## TNT (22 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Okt. 2022)

Das Gestern ist Geschichte, das Morgen ist ein Rätsel, das Heute ist ein Geschenk


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)

"Die Kraft reicht nur zum Leiden."- Octave Mirbeau


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (23 Okt. 2022)

"Tue nichts, was du nicht auch in Gegenwart deiner Mutter tun würdest."


----------



## TNT (23 Okt. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (23 Okt. 2022)

_"Wenn man zwei Stunden lang mit einem Mädchen zusammensitzt, meint man, es wäre eine Minute. 
Sitzt man jedoch eine Minute auf einem heißen Ofen, meint man, es wären zwei Stunden. Das ist Relativität."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## EmilS (23 Okt. 2022)

Hofrat & Blücher schrieb:


> "Tue nichts, was du nicht auch in Gegenwart deiner Mutter tun würdest."


Da kenn ich aber Ausnahmen


----------



## TNT (24 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Okt. 2022)

Pustest du die Kerzen anderer aus, leuchtet deine trotzdem nicht heller.​


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (26 Okt. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Smartphones weg oder wir hören auf zu spielen.


----------



## Max100 (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Okt. 2022)

"Ich ziehe einen Internetzugang einer Weltreise vor."


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (27 Okt. 2022)

"Wie Moses übers Wasser gehen."


----------



## TNT (27 Okt. 2022)




----------



## Brian (27 Okt. 2022)

Ein Tag ohne lachen ist ein verlorener Tag


----------



## EmilS (27 Okt. 2022)

*Ehe: gegenseitige Freiheitsberaubung im beiderseitigen Einvernehmen.*
_Oscar Wilde_


----------



## SteveJ (27 Okt. 2022)

_"Menschen mit einer neuen Idee gelten so lange als Spinner, bis sich die Sache durchgesetzt hat."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## Max100 (28 Okt. 2022)

Sei klüger als die anderen, wenn Du es kannst, aber sage es ihnen nicht. 

_Graf Chesterfield_


----------



## SteveJ (29 Okt. 2022)

_"Gerne der Zeiten gedenk' ich, da alle Glieder gelenkig - bis auf eins. 
Doch die Zeiten sind vorüber, steif geworden alle Glieder - bis auf eins."_
*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe*


----------



## Max100 (1 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Nov. 2022)

Reiche jemandem den kleinen Finger, und er nimmt die ganze Hand.


----------



## SteveJ (1 Nov. 2022)

_"Wenn ein unordentlicher Schreibtisch einen unordentlichen Geist repräsentiert, was sagt dann ein leerer Schreibtisch über den Menschen, der ihn benutzt aus?"_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (1 Nov. 2022)

Das elfte Gebot heißt: Laß dich nicht erwischen.


----------



## Max100 (2 Nov. 2022)

_Man sollte nie so viel arbeiten_, dass man zum Leben keine Zeit mehr hat.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Nov. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


> _Man sollte nie so viel arbeiten_, dass man zum Leben keine Zeit mehr hat.


Im besten Falle mag man seine "Arbeit" und wird für sein Vergnügen auch noch bezahlt.


----------



## SteveJ (3 Nov. 2022)

_"Freiheit bedeutet, dass man nicht unbedingt alles so machen muss, wie andere Menschen."_
*Astrid Lindgren*


----------



## Max100 (4 Nov. 2022)

Es ist besser, nichts zu sagen und für dumm gehalten zu werden, als den Mund aufzumachen und es zu beweisen.

Mark Twain


----------



## SteveJ (4 Nov. 2022)

_"Wenn du ein Kind zu oft kritisierst, wird es lernen, über andere zu urteilen.
Wenn du es regelmäßig lobst, wird es lernen wertzuschätzen."_
*Maria Montessori (ital. Ärztin, 1870 – 1952)*


----------



## Max100 (5 Nov. 2022)

Wer einen Kater im Büro hat, ist deswegen noch lange nicht tierlieb!


----------



## SteveJ (5 Nov. 2022)

_"Die Welt verändert sich durch dein Vorbild, nicht durch deine Meinung."_
*Paulo Coelho*


----------



## TNT (5 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2022)

Die beste Methode, eine gute Idee zu bekommen, ist, viele Ideen zu haben!
_Linus Pauling_


----------



## EmilS (6 Nov. 2022)

*Die Hölle, das sind die anderen*
_Jean-Paul Sartre_


----------



## Max100 (7 Nov. 2022)

Die Entfernung ist unwichtig. Nur der erste Schritt ist wichtig.

Marie de Vichy Chamrond


----------



## SteveJ (8 Nov. 2022)

_"Liebe und Barmherzigkeit sind Notwendigkeiten, kein Luxus. Ohne sie kann die Menschheit nicht überleben."_
*Dalai Lama*


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Drei Wochen war der Frosch so krank! Jetzt raucht er wieder. Gott sei Dank!


Toleranz ist gut, aber nicht gegenüber den Intoleranten


Wenn andre klüger sind als wir, das macht uns selten nur Pläsier, doch die Gewissheit, daß sie dümmer, erfreut fast immer

Wilhelm Busch


----------



## TNT (8 Nov. 2022)

Auf einem Dampfer, der in die falsche Richtung fährt, kann man nicht sehr weit in die richtige Richtung gehen.


Eine Zigarette ist wie ein rascher Flirt, eine Zigarre wie eine anspruchsvolle Geliebte, die Pfeife aber ist wie eine Ehefrau.


Die ganze Welt ist eine große Geschichte, und wir spielen darin mit.

Michael Ende


----------



## Max100 (9 Nov. 2022)

Bier ist unter den Getränken das Nützlichste, unter den Arzneien das Schmackhafteste 
und unter den Nahrungsmitteln das Angenehmste.


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (10 Nov. 2022)

Die Nürnberger hängen keinen - sie hätten ihn denn zuvor!


hiding referer...


----------



## Max100 (11 Nov. 2022)

Wenn es keine Brücken auf der Welt gäbe, nützten die ganzen Wege nichts


----------



## SteveJ (13 Nov. 2022)

_"Es ist recht müßig zu fragen, ob das Leben einen Sinn hat oder nicht.
Es hat den Sinn, den wir ihm geben."_
*Martin Kesser (dt. Schriftsteller, 1901 – 1990)*


----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

*Es gibt nur eine Sache die größer ist als die Liebe zur Freiheit: Der Hass auf die Person, die sie dir weg nimmt.*
_Che Guevara_


----------



## SteveJ (14 Nov. 2022)

_"Sei heiter und vergnügt und nimm teil an der Freude der anderen. Dabei fällt dann immer auch etwas eigene Freude ab."_
*Theodor Fontane*


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (15 Nov. 2022)

_"Die längste Reise, die du in deinem Leben antrittst, ist die von deinem Verstand zurück zu deinem Herzen."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)

Frauen sind da, um geliebt, nicht um verstanden zu werden.
Oscar Wilde


----------



## SteveJ (17 Nov. 2022)

_"Ein Kluger bemerkt alles, ein Dummer macht über alles eine Bemerkung."_
*Heinrich Heine*


----------



## EmilS (17 Nov. 2022)

*Da ist etwas Perverses an den Frauen. In ihrem Herzen sind sie alle Masochisten. *
_Henry Miller

(_Sorry, Annalena, es muss Masochistinnen heißen_) _


----------



## TNT (17 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> *Da ist etwas Perverses an den Frauen. In ihrem Herzen sind sie alle Masochisten. *
> _Henry Miller
> 
> (_Sorry, Annalena, es muss Masochistinnen heißen_) _


Masochist*innen 🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Max100 (18 Nov. 2022)

Wer Frauen versteht, kann auch Holz schweißen.


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Masochist*innen 🤮🤮🤮


Da hast etwas mistverstanden!  "Masochistinnen" ist kein Gendern, sondern die korrekte weibliche Form wie bei "Ärztinnen" (nur weibliche Ärzte). Miller schrieb von Frauen als (weiblichen) Masochisten, aber auf Englisch, das keine weibliche Form kennt. Reiner Übersetzungsfehler des Zitats.
Ich habe weder *, noch :, noch I benutzt!


----------



## TNT (18 Nov. 2022)

EmilS schrieb:


> Da hast etwas mistverstanden!  "Masochistinnen" ist kein Gendern, sondern die korrekte weibliche Form wie bei "Ärztinnen" (nur weibliche Ärzte). Miller schrieb von Frauen als (weiblichen) Masochisten, aber auf Englisch, das keine weibliche Form kennt. Reiner Übersetzungsfehler des Zitats.
> Ich habe weder *, noch :, noch I benutzt!


Ne ne alles gut 👍 👍. Habs nur scherzhaft gemeint 😇


----------



## Death Row (18 Nov. 2022)

*Gibbs' Regel #9 *
_Never go anywhere without a knife._
Gehe niemals ohne Dein Messer irgendwohin.


----------



## SteveJ (18 Nov. 2022)

_"Der Hauptgrund für Stress ist der tägliche Kontakt mit Idioten."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


> Ne ne alles gut 👍 👍. Habs nur scherzhaft gemeint 😇


Grundsätzlich bin ich auch gegen die Genderei! Gattungsbegriffe kann man nicht geschlecht-spezifisch anpassen. Außerdem liest es sich besch...en.


----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Gibbs' Regel #9 *
> _Never go anywhere without a knife._
> Gehe niemals ohne Dein Messer irgendwohin.


Könnte dir in Deutschland schon Probleme mit der Polizei bereiten - abhängig von der Größe. Mein altes Pfadfinder-Messer lasse ich lieber zu Hause. Als Knaben haben wir die Messer sichtbar am Gürtel getragen. 

*O Tempora, o mores.*
_Marcus Tullius Cicero_


----------



## Max100 (19 Nov. 2022)

Der Krieg ist nichts als die fortgesetzte Staatspolitik mit anderen Mitteln. 

Clausewitz


----------



## Death Row (19 Nov. 2022)

"Naturgesetze sind nicht verhandelbar." 
Prof. Harald Lesch


----------



## SteveJ (19 Nov. 2022)

_"Was braucht man, um erfolgreich zu sein? – Unwissenheit und Selbstvertrauen."_
*Mark Twain*


----------



## EmilS (19 Nov. 2022)

SteveJ schrieb:


> _"Was braucht man, um erfolgreich zu sein? – Unwissenheit und Selbstvertrauen."_
> *Mark Twain*


Stimmt! Sieht man täglich in der deutschen Politik!


----------



## Marco2 (19 Nov. 2022)

*Früher waren wir jung und schön, heute sind wir nur noch schön.*


----------



## Max100 (20 Nov. 2022)

Drei Dinge helfen, die Mühseligkeiten des Lebens zu tragen: die Hoffnung, der Schlaf und das Lachen.

Immanuel Kant


----------



## SteveJ (21 Nov. 2022)

_"Wer seiner eigenen Sache untreu wird, kann nicht erwarten, dass ihn andere achten."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)

Aller Humor fängt damit an, dass man die eigene Person nicht mehr ernst nimmt.
Hermann Hesse


----------



## SteveJ (22 Nov. 2022)

_"Eine Wahrheit kann erst wirken, wenn der Empfänger für sie reif ist."_
*Christian Morgenstern*


----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)

_Liebe ist eine tolle Krankheit – da müssen immer gleich zwei ins Bett.
Erich Lemke_


----------



## SteveJ (24 Nov. 2022)

_"Wenn du im Recht bist, kannst du dir leisten, die Ruhe zu bewahren, und wenn du im Unrecht bist, kannst du dir nicht leisten, sie zu verlieren."_
*Mahatma Gandhi*


----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)

Geht's raus und spielt Fußball ⚽️ 

Franz Beckenbauer


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)

_Wir_ sind _nicht_ nur _verantwortlich_ für das, was _wir tun_, _sondern_ auch für das, was _wir nicht tun_.
 Jean-Baptiste Moliere.


----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (25 Nov. 2022)

_"Wir leben in einem gefährlichen Zeitalter. Der Mensch beherrscht die Natur, bevor er gelernt hat, sich selbst zu beherrschen."_
*Albert Schweitzer*


----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)

Wenn du jetzt aufgibst, hatten sie alle recht.


----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (27 Nov. 2022)

Krise ist ein produktiver Zustand. Man muss ihm nur den Beigeschmack der Katastrophe nehmen.


----------



## TNT (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## SissyMFan (28 Nov. 2022)

Genau das sag ich auch immer, wenn mein Chef mich anspricht


----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)

Wer sich wertlos vorkommt, geht an sich selbst zugrunde.

Ernst Ferstl


----------



## TNT (29 Nov. 2022)

Die Politik ist das Paradies zungenfertiger Schwätzer

George Bernhard Shaw


----------



## SteveJ (29 Nov. 2022)

_"Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, aber der Weise verschweigt sie."_
*Wilhelm Busch*


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)

Immer der Nase nach, da geht der Arsch nicht irre. (meine Oma)


----------



## SteveJ (30 Nov. 2022)

_"Bedenke stets, dass alles vergänglich ist. 
Dann wirst du im Glück nicht zu fröhlich und im Leid nicht zu traurig sein."_
*Sokrates*


----------



## SteveJ (1 Dez. 2022)

_"Es gibt Dinge, die wir lernen müssen, bevor wir sie tun können, und wir lernen sie, indem wir sie tun."_
*Aristoteles*


----------



## TNT (1 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (2 Dez. 2022)

*Wer die Dummköpfe gegen sich hat, verdient Vertrauen. *
_Jean-Paul Sartre_


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (3 Dez. 2022)

_"Alle unsere Streitereien entstehen daraus, dass einer dem anderen seine Meinung aufzwingen will."_
*Mahatma Gandhi*


----------



## EmilS (3 Dez. 2022)

*Sie dürfen nicht alles glauben, was Sie denken*
_Heinz Ehrhardt_


----------



## SteveJ (4 Dez. 2022)

_"Bei manchen Menschen geht alles schnell zum einen Ohr rein und zum anderen raus - die haben auch nicht viel dazwischen."_
*Heinz Erhardt*


----------



## SteveJ (5 Dez. 2022)

_"Bei gleicher Umgebung lebt doch jeder in einer anderen Welt."_
*Arthur Schopenhauer*


----------



## EmilS (5 Dez. 2022)

*Die Phönizier haben das Geld erfunden – aber warum so wenig? *
_Johann Nepomuk Nestroy_


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (7 Dez. 2022)

*Der Mensch ist im Grunde Begierde, Gott zu sein. *
_Jean-Paul Sartre_


----------



## SteveJ (7 Dez. 2022)

_"Den Charakter eines Menschen erkennt man an den Scherzen, die er übel nimmt."_
*Christian Morgenstern*


----------



## Max100 (8 Dez. 2022)

Wer die Wahrheit nicht weiß, der ist bloß ein Dummkopf. Aber wer sie weiß und sie eine Lüge nennt, der ist ein Verbrecher.
Brecht


----------



## SteveJ (9 Dez. 2022)

_"Ein Misserfolg ist lediglich die Möglichkeit, schlauer von Neuem zu beginnen."_
*Henry Ford*


----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)

Mag sein, dass ich eine lebende Legende bin. Aber was hilft mir der Ruhm, wenn ich einen Platten habe?
Roy Orbison


----------



## SteveJ (10 Dez. 2022)

_"Die einzig wirklichen Feinde eines Menschen sind seine negativen Gedanken."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)

Wenn das eben Kaffee war, bring mir bitte einen Tee; aber wenn es Tee war, bringt mir bitte einen Kaffee.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## TNT (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (11 Dez. 2022)

_"Dem Blöden fährt bei jedem sinnvollen Wort der Schrecken in die Glieder."_
*Heraklit*


----------



## Max100 (12 Dez. 2022)

Unsere höchste Mission ist es, die Erde so zu gestalten, um sie für nächste Generationen zu erhalten.

Monika Kühn-Görg


----------



## SteveJ (12 Dez. 2022)

_"Das größte Problem des Journalismus liegt darin, einem Auflageninstinkt ohne Rücksicht auf Wahrheit und Gewissen zu widerstehen."_
*Joseph Pulitzer*


----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)

Wenn Wahlen etwas ändern würden, wären sie längst verboten.
(Tucholsky)


----------



## EmilS (13 Dez. 2022)

*Man soll dem Leib etwas Gutes bieten, damit die Seele Lust hat, darin zu wohnen.*
_Winston Churchill_


----------



## SteveJ (13 Dez. 2022)

_"Niemand weiß, was er kann, bevor er es versucht."_
*Publilius Syrus (röm. Mimen-Autor, 85 – 43 v. Chr.)*


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2022)

Wenn das Leben immer sanft mit dir umgeht, kannst du dich den Stürmen des Lebens nicht stellen.

Kühn-Görg, Monika


----------



## SteveJ (15 Dez. 2022)

_"Ein voller Terminkalender ist noch lange kein erfülltes Leben."_
*Kurt Tucholsky*


----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)

_Ehrlichkeit verschafft dir vielleicht nicht viele Freunde, dafür aber die Richtigen. _
_(Spanisches Sprichwort)_


----------



## SteveJ (16 Dez. 2022)

_"Zukunft ist kein Schicksalsschlag, sondern die Folge der Entscheidungen, die wir heute treffen."_
*Franz Alt (dt. Journalist, *1938)*


----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (17 Dez. 2022)

_"Viele würden gern ein einfacheres Leben führen, wenn der Weg dahin nicht so kompliziert wäre."_
*Justus Jonas der Ältere (dt. Jurist und Humanist, 1493 – 1555)*


----------



## TNT (17 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (18 Dez. 2022)

_Wo man nicht mehr lieben kann, da soll man vorübergehen._
*Nietzsche*​


----------



## SteveJ (19 Dez. 2022)

_"Ich wage das große Abenteuer, ich selbst zu sein."_
*Simone de Beauvoir*


----------



## Max100 (20 Dez. 2022)

Dumme Gedanken hat jeder, aber der Weise verschweigt sie.
W. Busch


----------



## SteveJ (20 Dez. 2022)

_"Denke immer daran, dass es nur eine wichtige Zeit gibt: heute, hier und jetzt."_
*Leo Tolstoi*


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)

Glücklich ist, wer das, was er liebt, auch wagt, mit Mut zu beschützen.
Ovid


----------



## SteveJ (21 Dez. 2022)

_"Die kostbarsten Geschenke kann niemand kaufen, und doch kann sie sich jeder leisten."_
*Jochen Mariss (dt. Autor und Fotograf, *1955)*


----------



## Max100 (22 Dez. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (22 Dez. 2022)

_"Die einzig wirklichen Feinde eines Menschen sind seine eigenen negativen Gedanken."_
*Albert Einstein*


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)

Es gibt Wichtigeres im Leben, als beständig dessen Geschwindigkeit zu erhöhen.
Gandhi


----------



## SteveJ (23 Dez. 2022)

_"Normal ist zu tun, was man nicht lassen kann. 
Klug ist zu lassen, was man nicht tun kann."_
*Kuno Roth (Schweizer Schriftsteller, *1957)*


----------



## TNT (24 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Dez. 2022)




----------



## SteveJ (27 Dez. 2022)

_"Viele sind hartnäckig in Bezug auf den einmal eingeschlagenen Weg, wenige in Bezug auf das Ziel."_
*Friedrich Nietzsche*


----------



## TNT (27 Dez. 2022)

​


----------



## SteveJ (28 Dez. 2022)

_"Du kannst all die Reichtümer und Erfolge der Welt haben, aber wenn Du nicht gesund bist, hast Du nichts."_
*Steven Adler (ehem. Drummer von Guns N' Roses)*


----------



## SteveJ (29 Dez. 2022)

_"Wer tiefer irrt, der wird auch tiefer weise."_
*Gerhard Hauptmann*


----------



## SteveJ (30 Dez. 2022)

_"Fernsehen bildet. Immer, wenn der Fernseher an ist, gehe ich in ein anderes Zimmer und lese."_
*Groucho Marx*


----------



## donpicha (1 Jan. 2023)

Gut gerutscht ist nicht immer gut gelandet! (Eigenweisheit)


----------



## TNT (2 Jan. 2023)




----------



## SteveJ (2 Jan. 2023)

_"Niemand wird mit dem Hass auf andere Menschen wegen ihrer Hautfarbe, ethnischen Herkunft oder Religion geboren. 
Hass wird gelernt. Und wenn man Hass lernen kann, kann man auch lernen zu lieben. 
Denn Liebe ist ein viel natürlicheres Empfinden im Herzen eines Menschen als ihr Gegenteil."_
*Nelson Mandela*


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)

Sonne, Mond und Sterne, alles liegt in weiter Ferne, doch das Gute ist ganz nah – ein glückliches und schönes neues Jahr!


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (3 Jan. 2023)

Zu seinem Vorteil lässt sich jeder gerne diskriminieren, benachteiligen, ungerecht behandeln usw.


----------



## TNT (3 Jan. 2023)




----------



## SteveJ (3 Jan. 2023)

_"In der Kunst, mit vielen Worten gar nichts zu sagen, mache ich reißende Fortschritte."_
*Otto von Bismarck*

Stimmt leider heute auch noch für viele Politiker...


----------



## Max100 (4 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (Samstag um 00:19)




----------



## Max100 (Samstag um 05:44)

Die Zeit vergeht nicht schneller als früher, aber wir laufen eiliger an ihr vorbei.
George Orwell


----------



## SteveJ (Samstag um 11:47)

_"Wer seinen Zorn runterschluckt, hat ihn lange noch nicht verdaut."_
*Sebastian Kneipp*


----------



## Max100 (Sonntag um 06:20)

Es gibt nur eins, was auf Dauer teurer ist als *Bildung*, keine *Bildung*.
John F. Kennedy


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 09:12)

_"Des is wia bei jeda Wissenschaft, am Schluss stellt sich dann heraus, dass alles ganz anders war."_
*Karl Valentin*


----------



## donpicha (Sonntag um 12:30)

🧐 Ist Dreikönig mal vorbei
beginnt schnell wieder d'Schufterei! 😣


----------



## SteveJ (Sonntag um 17:31)

_"Verachtet mir die Meister nicht und ehret ihren Stand.
Als das deutsche Handwerk blühte, blühte auch das Land."_
*unbekannter Verfasser*


----------



## Max100 (Montag um 06:20)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Montag um 17:55)

"Lieber zweimal feig, als einmal tot."
Lange Haare, kurzer Verstand.


----------



## SteveJ (Montag um 19:04)

_"Es ist ein allgemeiner Fehler der Menschen, nicht in den Zeiten der Meeresstille mit dem Sturm zu rechnen."_
*Niccolò Machiavelli*


----------



## TNT (Montag um 20:01)




----------



## Max100 (Dienstag um 06:21)




----------



## SteveJ (Dienstag um 17:56)

_"Takt ist die Kunst, einen Erfolg zu erzielen, ohne sich einen Feind zu machen."_
*Sir Isaak Newton*


----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 07:02)




----------



## TNT (Mittwoch um 11:26)




----------



## SteveJ (Mittwoch um 18:25)

_"In jedem Menschen ist Sonne. Man muss sie nur zum Leuchten bringen."_
*Sokrates*


----------



## TNT (Mittwoch um 18:26)




----------



## Max100 (Gestern um 06:43)

*Die größte Ehre, die man einem Menschen antun kann, ist die, dass man zu ihm Vertrauen hat.“* 
Matthias Claudius


----------



## SteveJ (Gestern um 18:06)

_"Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung versteht nicht, was wirklich geschieht.
Und sie versteht noch nicht einmal, dass sie es nicht versteht."_
*Noam Chomsky (Kommunikationswissenschafter)*


----------



## Max100 (Heute um 06:32)




----------



## TNT (Heute um 14:15)




----------



## SteveJ (Heute um 19:53)

_"Mir ist egal ob du schwarz, weiß, hetero, bisexuell, schwul, lesbisch, klein, groß, fett, dünn, reich oder arm bist. 
Wenn du nett zu mir bist, werde ich auch nett zu dir sein. Ganz einfach."_
*Eminem*


----------

